# Wiso nur 55 FPS? ( GeForce 6600 GT )

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wiso habe ich nur 55 FPS.

Habe ja 3D Beschleunigung Aktiviert.

Hier xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "fbdevhw"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Generic Monitor, 1280x1024 @ 74 Hz"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 79.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

   Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

   BoardName   "NVIDIA GeForce 6600GT (generic)"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768"

"800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

NB: Habe mal angeschaut was für zusätzliche Option einschalten kann. Ich weiss aber gar nicht, was wichtig ist.

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

Reicht das nicht? Ich hatte bei Doom³ so um die 30...  :Razz: 

mit 'ner Ti4200 natürlich...

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Und lauft es flüssend?

Gruss Dave

----------

## NightDragon

Woher nimmst Du den Wert?

glxgears?

Ansonsten würd ich auch sagen, das sind etwas wenig Frames.

----------

## psyqil

Lief meistens fließend und flüssig, nur bei Rauch und Gegenlicht ist es schonmal unter 20 gegangen... Mehr als 74fps macht bei Deinem Monitor übrigens keinen Sinn, da gibt's dann eh keinen Unterschied mehr. 

Wie ich gerade sehe hat NightDragon endlich die Frage gestellt, auf die's ankommt!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NightDragon

 *Quote:*   

> Wie ich gerade sehe hat NightDragon endlich die Frage gestellt, auf die's ankommt!

 

Danke danke *g*

 *Quote:*   

> Mehr als 74fps macht bei Deinem Monitor übrigens keinen Sinn, da gibt's dann eh keinen Unterschied mehr. 

 

Und wie kommst Du auf das, psyqil?

----------

## Sas

Mehr als 24 macht bei euren Augen keinen Sinn, denn ab da nimmt der Mensch die Bildfolge als Bewegung wahr.

Flimmern ist natürlich was anderes, deshalb sollte man sich selbstverständlich nicht mit 60 Hz (bei nem CRT) begnügen.

----------

## psyqil

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>    ModelName    "Generic Monitor, 1280x1024 @ 74 Hz"
> ```
> ...

 Bei der Auflösung jedenfalls gibt's eh nur 74 Bilder pro Sekunde, klar, bei niedrigeren wahrscheinlich auch mehr, vielleicht 100 bei 800*600. Aber hört ab 50fps nicht auch das Auge langsam mal auf mit der Wahrnehmung? Wir sind ja keine Fliegen, und Fernsehen oder Kino ruckelt ja auch nicht!?!

Super find' ich ja die CS-Kiddies, die meinen, unter 120fps nicht spielen zu können...  :Razz: 

Ah, Sas: Sind das nicht 24 Halbbilder, ergo ~50fps?

Edit: Quätsch, es sind 50 Halbbilder, 25fps...Last edited by psyqil on Tue Jan 25, 2005 6:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## reptile

und auf ein neues: ist dieser satz eine frage.

----------

## zielscheibe

Die Legende mit den 24 FPS gilt IMHO nur, wenn mit Motion Blur gearbeitet wird. 

Doom3 begrenzt außerhalb der Timedemo die Ausgabe auf 60FPS, um auch bei einem potenten Sys einen geschmeidigen Bildlauf zu erzeugen. Wenn der Herr Dave1986 mal mit Game-, Auflösungs und Einstellungsangaben nicht so knausern würde, könnte man sogar zu einer brauchbaren Einschätzung kommen.

tschö

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Habe es von Bildschirmschohner abgeschaut. Gibt es ein Befehl wo es richtig anzeigt

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

Ich glaube, was Du sehen möchtest, ist die Ausgabe von glxgears.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Der Befehl geht bei mir nicht!

Wiso?

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

Dave, irgendwann komm' ich in die Schweiz und ertränk' Dich im Genfer See! 

WAS geht nicht? WAS steht da, wenn Du glxgears eingibst?

----------

## Hotstuff

 :Very Happy:  Ne. Bitte nicht   :Wink: 

Doch es geht, habe es in root ausgeführt.  :Very Happy: 

Wie sind die Werte? Gut?

31353 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6270.600 FPS

39524 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7904.800 FPS

67209 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13441.800 FPS

66913 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13382.600 FPS

67111 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13422.200 FPS

49081 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9816.200 FPS

36221 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7244.200 FPS

45202 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9040.400 FPS

67589 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13517.800 FPS

42509 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8501.800 FPS

37236 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7447.200 FPS

56665 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11333.000 FPS

67357 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13471.400 FPS

67350 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13470.000 FPS

57075 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11415.000 FPS

67712 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13542.400 FPS

54325 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10865.000 FPS

65309 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13061.800 FPS

67286 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13457.200 FPS

59207 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11841.400 FPS

62063 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12412.600 FPS

67270 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13454.000 FPS

67302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13460.400 FPS

67246 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13449.200 FPS

67229 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13445.800 FPS

64355 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12871.000 FPS

64949 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12989.800 FPS

66980 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13396.000 FPS

59015 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11803.000 FPS

Gruss Dave

----------

## dakjo

lol

----------

## NightDragon

Das ist ja super, was willst du mehr?  :Smile: 

@ psyqil.

Das stimmt. Ab ca. 50 Hz nimmt das Auge fast keinen Bildwechsel mehr war.

ABER. Das ist die Bildaufbaufrequenz und wie Du schon sagst sind es Halbbilder (und das stimmt nicht ganz). Es wird jede 2. Zeile geschrieben.

Beim 1. Aufbau und 50 Hz: 1. 3. 5. usw... nach 25 Hz fängt er von vorne an und schreibt 2. 4. 6. usw... Zeile.

Dadurch sagt man oft Halbbilder. Im Eigentlichen sind es aber ja nur Zeilen die aufgeteilt wird.

Bei 100Hz wird jeder abschnitt mit 50 hz aufgebaut.

Das ganze bleibt beinahe konstant. Unabhängig von der Rechenarbeit der Grafikkarte oder CPU.

Aber, soweit ich weiß sind Frames ja Teile. Soll also heißen, wenn die Karte 100 Frames verarbeiten kann und eine Grafik auf einem schwarzen Schirm 50 frames benötigt, dann bleiben noch 50 Frames übrig, für eine andere Grafik die vielleiht angezeigt werden soll.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn. Die Bildaufbaufrequenz ist eine Synchronfrequenz für den Monitor, die Geschwindigkeit mit dem der Schirm aufgebaut wird.

Und die Frames, gibt quasi dich Rechenleistung der GPU an. Wieviel Bilder diese generieren/verarbeiten kann. D. h. also wenn die Graka noch 100 Frames frei hat zur Verarbeitung, dann ist das nicht so das das die geschwindigkeit ist mit dem das Bild dann angezeigt wird.

Wenn ich das mit den Frames richtig Verstehe.

----------

## psyqil

 :Very Happy:  Ganz ausgezeichnet! Hier meine zum Vergleich:  :Embarassed: 

```
psyqil ~$ glxgears 

10457 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2091.400 FPS

13792 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2758.400 FPS

13649 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2729.800 FPS

13547 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2709.400 FPS

13813 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2762.600 FPS

```

Aber warum geht das nur als root?

NightDragon: Frame heißt Rahmen, Deine Teile-Theorie versteh ich nicht ganz. Die Graka berechnet doch den kompletten Screen und kümmert sich nicht um den Strahl, der nachher auf dem Bildschirm rumsaust und Halbbilder zeichnet.

----------

## NightDragon

Hm Also glxgears sollte immer als der user ausführbar sein, der den aktuellen X screen am laufen hat.

Kann sein das er sich als root auf X einlogt bzw damit hochstartet und dann aber als anderen Benutzer glxgears ausführt.

Oder es stimmen die Berechtigungen für glxgears nicht.

@ psyqil

Ja schon, die Graka berechnet sicher den Ganzen schirm. Aber die Frames ändern sich ja auch mit Größe des Bildes. Und ich denke, bevor sie das Bild zusammenrechnet, rechnet sie mit Frames einzelne Objekte durch.

Soll heißen: 10 Objekte, Berechnung, 500 Frames pro Sekunde dazu nötig.

Zusammenrechnung für 1 Schirm, ausgabe mit 50 Hz oder von mir aus auch 75 oder 100Hz

Z. bsp.: Ist ein klein gezogenes glxgears Fenster mit mehr Frames auf den Weg, als ein großes.

Ich dachte das er diese Frames für Objekte berechnet und dann erst zusammenrechnet für den ganzen Schirm

Sonst würden ja die Frames immer gleich bleiben, wenn es die Frames des Endbildes sind.

----------

## psyqil

Ah, die Teile meinst Du, nee, das is' ja vorher, ein Frame ist einmal den Bildschirm vollmachen, wie lange das dauert hängt halt davon ab, was an Objekten auf den Bildschirm kommt: wenn Du in einer dunklen Ecke stehst, schafft die GPU halt mehr FPS als in einer Szene, in der Licht durch Rauch auf einen Spiegel unter Wasser fällt.  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

Naja... es hat ja weniger mit dunkel und Hell zu tun wie mit Bewegung oder nicht.

eben aus wievielen Frames evtl. das Bild besteht.

Daher dachte ich...

----------

## psyqil

Zur Sicherheit nochmal: Wikipedi sagt zu Frame *Quote:*   

> One of the still images composing a film or video.

 und *Quote:*   

> Frame rate, or frame frequency, is the measurement of how quickly an imaging device can produce several consecutive images, called frames.

 Ein Bild besteht aus einem Frame, wieviele davon pro Sekunde gezeichnet werden können, bestimmt, wie flüssig das ganze aussieht. Wie die GraKa dabei intern die Polygone und Lichtquellen hantiert, hat damit nichts mehr zu tun, nur halt, daß komplizierte Szenen länger dauern als einfache, weil jeder Lichtpunkt zurückverfolgt wird, und witere Wege halt mehr Rechenarbeit sind.

Da ist auch die Bewegung egal, wo die Objekte sich zu jedem Zeitunkt im Raum befinden, bestimmt die CPU.

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NightDragon

Hm ich verstehe...

Nur ist die Frage: sieht die Graka die Frames auch als eigenes ganzes Bild oder teilt sie Frames anderst ein.

Man weiß ja nicht, also ich zumindest, wie die GPU das ganze berechnet.

Kann ja sein, das die sich für jedes Objekt ein Frame baut, und dann am ende die Frames zu einen gesamten Bild vereinigt und darstellt.

Na aber worauf ich hinaus wollte. Egal wieviel Frames noch frei sind. Aber man merkt ja den unterschied zwischen 100 Frames und 2000 Frames... oder eben 2000 und 2100.

Das bild wird schneller dargstellt. folglich wäre es ja auch so,

das ein Spiel eben zum angenehmen spielen min. 2000 Frames braucht. Auch wenn man selbst ab 50 Bilder/sekunde keinen Unterschied merkt.

Die Frage ist. Ist für die Graka 1 Frame, da endbild das sie ausgibt, oder 1 Frame das Bild das sie intern wo zum zwischenberechnen hat.

Weil dann wäre ja jede Graka mit 200 Frames völlig genügend.

Oder ist Frame ein Messwert, wieviel Bilder pro Sekunde die Graka, abhängig von dem Aufwand an Objekten, Polygonen, am Ausgang liefern kann?

Wenn ich  z. bsp.: xmms habe und dort eine Animation laufen lass die, sag ma einfach 100 Frames hat, dann ist die flüssig. Wenn ich aber jetzt noch ne 2. Animation laufen lasse die das ganze auf 30 Frames runterdrosselt. dann ists nicht mehr flüssig.

Frage bleibt. 1 Frame, Endbild? Oder 1 Frame irgendwo zwischenprodukt?

----------

## psyqil

Ein Frame gleich ein Endbild. Schreib's Dir auf und leg's unters Kopfkissen!  :Very Happy: 

Ich glaube, was Du meinst, hat nichts mehr mit der Grafik zu tun: Die neuste Graka auf 'ner lahmen CPU wird zwar zügig zeichnen können, aber trotz hoher FPS-Rate ruckelt das Bild, weil die Daten nicht nachkommen.

Diese ganze interne Berechnung hat bestimmt auch ganz tolle Namen für die Sachen, die sie so macht, aber Frame ist keiner davon. Ok?

----------

## NightDragon

*g* Das ist das Technikerdenken *g*. Wenn man zuviel Elektronikbasteleine macht und auch einiges mit µC dann denkt man irgendwann in Dimensionen die keiner mehr Versteht. Und teils auch mal so, das man nie zur Lösung kommt.

Unter welches Kopfkissen soll ichs legen? ich hab 2 *g*

 :Wink: 

Aber dann hab ichs jetzt verstanden *g*.

----------

## Tobiking

Ich habe das jetzt mehr überflogen mit den Frames weiß net ob das so gesagt wurde oder ich jetzt bisschen das thema verfehle  :Very Happy:  aber es macht vom spielen her schon einen unterschied ob es nun 50-60 fps oder 120 fps sind.

Das Prinzip ist ja CPU Rechnet Positionen der Gegenstände aus und übertrögt die Daten an die Graka und wartet dann. Graka rendert Bild und wenn sie fertig ist teilt die das der CPU mit. CPU fängt dann wieder an Positionen zu berechnen.

Wenn man nun VSync aus hat und man anstatt 60 nun 120 fps hat berechnet die CPU 120 mal pro Sekunde die Position auch wenn die graka nur 60 oder 75 davon anzeigt. Durch das öftere Berechnen der Position können somit durch ungenauigkeit (die man im Spielebereich nicht leugnen kann da es performanter ist) irgendwo in der xten nachkommastelle eine kollision übersehen oder zuviel erkannt werden. So gibt es wie ich gehört habe bei Quake 3 vor allem bestimmte Tricks/Sprünge etc. die man erst am 100 FPS erreichen kann. Ist auch nen grund warum viele Leute Q3 mit extrem niedrigen grafikeinstellungen spielen.

Und es stimmt auch das bei mehr als 24 oder 30 fps das auge nicht mehr wahr nimmt aber es werden selektiv andere Bilder der bewegungsfolge genutzt die evtl. runder wirken vor allem bei schnellen/großen bewegungen.

----------

## psyqil

 *Tobiking wrote:*   

> Das Prinzip ist ja CPU Rechnet Positionen der Gegenstände aus und übertrögt die Daten an die Graka und wartet dann. Graka rendert Bild und wenn sie fertig ist teilt die das der CPU mit. CPU fängt dann wieder an Positionen zu berechnen.

 Oh, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, ich war der Überzeugung, die CPU versucht entsprechend Ihrer Möglichkeiten mit dem Geschehen Schritt zu halten...

----------

## slyght

 *Tobiking wrote:*   

> [...]Wenn man nun VSync aus hat und man anstatt 60 nun 120 fps hat berechnet die CPU 120 mal pro Sekunde die Position auch wenn die graka nur 60 oder 75 davon anzeigt. Durch das öftere Berechnen der Position können somit durch ungenauigkeit (die man im Spielebereich nicht leugnen kann da es performanter ist) irgendwo in der xten nachkommastelle eine kollision übersehen oder zuviel erkannt werden. So gibt es wie ich gehört habe bei Quake 3 vor allem bestimmte Tricks/Sprünge etc. die man erst am 100 FPS erreichen kann. Ist auch nen grund warum viele Leute Q3 mit extrem niedrigen grafikeinstellungen spielen.
> 
> [...]

 

joa, das mit q3 stimmt so in etwa. Man sagt, dass ca 120 fps optimal sind. Manche Sprünge gelingen einfach nicht, wenn man zu wenig fps hat.

----------

